# 20g



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

My 20g finally cycled!!!!! Over 48 hours it took 4ppm ammonia down to .50ppm and 2-5ppm Nitrite to 0ppm Nitrite! The NitrAte is 40-80ppm at the moment.

I put all the wood and rocks into the tank today and am going to the LFS to get the rest of the plants I want (all plants from 10g will be moving into the 20g). 

After another day or two, I'm thinking the ammonia will be at 0ppm, then I can do my 60% WC and then move everyone into the tank a day or so after that. (Want to run the Nitrazorb for about 24hours to help bring the tap water Nitrates down.)

Does this plan sound ok or am I doing anything wrong?


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

thast good glad its cycled for you about time you can get some fish now


----------



## Pigeonfish (Jun 23, 2011)

Congrats, Holly!


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

post some pics with the wood and rocks in holly


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I guess my life is spared?


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

has she been threathing to kill you if her tank did not cycle.....


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Rob72 said:


> has she been threathing to kill you if her tank did not cycle.....


Something close to that I think.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Hahaha, not kill, but I did say I would walk to his house and smack him one! Lol.

I just planted 2 pots of hairgrass, (which I split, so now I have 4 plants.) I also planted 2 corkscrew vals (which I split into 3 plants), and a small bunch of hygro difformis.

Hopefully when I re-dose the tank to test it, the plants don't get burned.... I also have to add fertilizers to the water because our water doesn't have enough iron in it and the plants will die. I'm thinking that if the tank was at 4ppm and it took 48 hours to get to .50ppm it still has a few days, but I didn't see any harm in putting plants in... it actually may help speed things up!

When the tank is cycled and I move the fish/frogs/snails over, the giant hygro, dwarf hygro, sword, java fern and moss balls will be added as well. (Sooo excited!!!)

Thanks everyone for the positive comments! (I've sure needed them!!!) 

Pics are going to be posted in the Tank Build section momentarily....


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

hope she doesnt, im gonna need your help in the bext few days


----------



## pjones (Jun 5, 2011)

*h/b *banana dance

Congrats!


----------



## bolram (May 17, 2011)

i believe holly mentioned she would walk around door to door until she found you and do some head weaving and finger snapping at you lol


----------



## kestik (Jul 5, 2011)

holly12 said:


> Hahaha, not kill, but I did say I would walk to his house and smack him one! Lol.
> 
> I just planted 2 pots of hairgrass, (which I split, so now I have 4 plants.) I also planted 2 corkscrew vals (which I split into 3 plants), and a small bunch of hygro difformis.
> 
> ...


Congrats!!! Seen your posts lately and felt bad that you had such bad luck! Post pictures when all is said and done!

Enjoy!!! *w3 *chicken dance :cheer:


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Yep,door knocking and head weaving and finger snapping.So will we still refer to a slow cycle as a Holly?Just want to be sure here.

congrats,Holly!Saw the pics earlier,looks nice!You sure did work hard for this thing huh!Now you have the even larger tank to cycle,lol.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Hahahaha, Jordan and Bev!

Yep. Bigger tank to cycle next, but at least I know to keep the Nitrazorb out until the cycle's finished, and to keep the lights off! That should help so I have a more 'normal' cycle time, lol.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Well....time will tell if you are able to apply what you have learned grasshopper. I am keeping my mouth shut on the next tank.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Hahahaha, grasshopper! (Nooooooooo! You have to help me if I get stuck!) If the new one takes another 8 weeks, I'll have a freak out!


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

lol.poor Holly will be stuck and Ben will be sitting on top of a mountain,meditating.Holly will need to traverse up three thousand miles of extra steep steps,only to be told"Patience,Grasshopper.It will cycle."

Then aaaaaaaaaaalllllllll the way back down,she realizes,she was going to ask something else.......Didnt even relate to the tank.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

^ hahaha! Yep, that's exactly what would happen! (You know me too well!) 

Actually, after the final dosing of ammonia, the tank was at 3ppm ammonia and in about 20 hours went down to .75ppm ammonia, which raised the NitrItes to .50ppm. So, I'm guessing I just wait until those two values each reach 0ppm, then do my PWC and move everyone in. Should be in a few days hopefully.... (lol, but we allll remember what happened the last time I said something should only take a few days.... 8 weeks later.... lol!)


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

It's official! Fish are being transferred tomorrow evening!!!

Tank was at .75ppm ammonia 48 hours after being dosed to 3ppm, and NitrItes were back up from 0ppm to .50ppm. So, I waited another day and the ammonia dropped to .50ppm and the nitrItes dropped to 0ppm. I did a 60% WC to get the tank ready, and the ammonia read .10ppm. I put the Nitrazorb back into the filter and dosed the tank with AmQuel Plus.

I'm expecting the tank to read 0ppm ammonia tomorrow, since it ate .25ppm in 24hours. I wanted to let the tank run with the Nitrazorb for a day to get some of the NitrAtes out of the water that come from our water source. If all tests safe tomorrow (which I'm fully expecting it to,) everyone will be moved in. If there are no deaths over about 2 weeks, I shall add 3 - 4 Honey gouramis to the mix. 1 male and 2-3 females.

I shall be setting up my 36g bow front to do a fishless cycle tomorrow night after everyone is out of the 10g and I can take it down finally!

*Soooo excited! Thank you to EVERYONE for your advice and patience with me - I know this has been a really long process and I've asked a LOT of questions - and a special thanks to JRMAN83 for your quick PM responses and tips!  *Looooove yooooooou! *


----------

